# Urgent in GA!



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Adoptable Maltese: 2010-04-118: Petfinder

Is there any rescue in GA that can save this girl? She only has until Tuesday! :-(


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate being so far away to help!!! I just hate it! It breaks my heart. If only our house was sold and we could be done w/ the move,I'd be taking her in right now. If I ever win the lotto...

How about southern Comfort Maltese Rescue,is it nearby?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm crying thinking about her. I hope someone sees her soon.I PM'd Cindy at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue..


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I sent email to the directors, hopefully we can help her..we are very full and low on funds, though


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

cindy6755 said:


> I sent email to the directors, hopefully we can help her..we are very full and low on funds, though


 
Thank you!!! Let us know if we can donate!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I will donate to help this little girl! i wish I was in GA to take her!! :-( 

Oh I hope someone at Southern Comfort can help her!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What is she needing- adoption or foster? I wish I had the resource to take her in as a foster  what a cutie pie. I will make a couple of phone calls to the ladies I know who do the rescue groups locally maybe they can help. Please keep me posted.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

cindy6755 said:


> I sent email to the directors, hopefully we can help her..we are very full and low on funds, though


 
I am willing to send a donation to help this poor girl. Is Southern Comfort Rescue able to help?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cindy at Southern Comfort Rescue said she checked and another rescue has her. So she's out of that place. I hate to wonder how many we miss that don't get out,other breeds included.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WHEW! So glad to see that a rescue has her. I am still waiting for AARF to call me back.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh thank the Lord! And thank you to all the ladies that have inquired about her! You all have such loving hearts! I would love to be a foster home for malts...but my youngest child is 3 1/2 and I know most don't allow children under 10. :-(


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thank goodness! I was checking back today to see if she was safe. I hear you, Michelle. I worry about all the poor souls that fall through the cracks. It is so unfair when an innocent has to be put down!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so glad to her that. I was going to say i would be willing to donate but i live in Wv. I am also trying to get a pic up on my avatar but it won't stay there. Help? can someone tell me how please.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad she was rescued!!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

cindy6755 said:


> I sent email to the directors, hopefully we can help her..we are very full and low on funds, though


Cindy, if someone will pick her up now, I'll get her when I'm in Atlanta this weekend ( if you can clear it.). Do you know anything about her?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, just noticed she was rescued..Yea!!!


----------

